# so cal poodle speciality



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I should be going tomorrow and I should have lots of pictures to share 33 standard poodles just for the AM show 30 for Pm show 

I will try to get other sizes also


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Steal one puppy for me LOL* :spy::burnout:

Can not wait for the "Roxi Live" report : )))) opcorn:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I should be going tomorrow and I should have lots of pictures to share 33 standard poodles just for the AM show 30 for Pm show
> 
> I will try to get other sizes also


Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics, too! Hope you get some minis while you're at it. But it's hard work trying to really look at the poodles, their movement, their grooming, their handling AND take pictures, too. I'll be satisfied with any pics you manage to grab. I'm planning way ahead and am going to try to go to PCA next year. I want to be surrounded by poodles!


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

I heard the morning specialty (there was a morning specialty and an afternoon specialty) a very typy and handsome toy poodle puppy won (around 8-9 months of age) and beat out the specials for best of breed (including a TOP winning standard special). The standard special won BOB at the afternoon specialty.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry for the delay I will try to get some pictures up tonight. I also took new pictures of Enzo at the beach 

I had the chance to meet Noriko aka Mimi from Noriko poodles. We had a blast talking about Miniature poodles and the standards. 

She brought one of her mini's named Julie she is was AMAZING. She had the best temperament ! super calm and sweet loved people ! super smart also. I should be going to meet her standards and puppies soon can't wait !


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I had the chance to meet Noriko aka Mimi from Noriko poodles. We had a blast talking about Miniature poodles and the standards.
> 
> I should be going to meet her standards and puppies soon can't wait !


Tell her I (Erica) said hi!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hurry up with those pick LOL or I will post my picks from a "Poodle Parade" that was held here this Sunday LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

here you go not the best pictures I hate indoor lighting I don't have an hot show flash yet so the pictures are all noisy 

Zenfolio | Kerry | Socal poodle speciality


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will add a few more later to that link so keep watching out for them


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you, Roxy, for feeding my poodle porn addiction, LOL! Not to get greedy or anything, but do you know if there is a catalog online somewhere?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

FP, go to Infodog.com & you can go to results of recent shows. It has a catalogue list & you can find who was entered, results & who was absent. I'm not where I can go there & give you the exact buttons to click to get to it, but I think you'll be able to find it.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Infodog is Home Page, InfoDog -* The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information* AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services. But they only have results for shows they (MBF) superintend (lots on the east coast). I didn't see this show on either Infodog or Onofrio (another big superintendent).

Just googled and Jack Bradshaw was the superintendent. But they don't have the catalog up yet. 
http://www.jbradshaw.com/shows.htm


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Feralpudel said:


> Infodog is Home Page, InfoDog -* The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information* AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services. But they only have results for shows they (MBF) superintend (lots on the east coast). I didn't see this show on either Infodog or Onofrio (another big superintendent).
> 
> Just googled and Jack Bradshaw was the superintendent. But they don't have the catalog up yet.
> Jack Bradshaw - Dog Show Superintendents


Yes this is why I did not post results they wont be up until the end of the week on jbradshaw website.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Roxy, you're an amazing photographer! Love those action shots!!


----------



## Noriko Poodles (Jun 20, 2010)

Roxy, I had blast with you and your sister and Enzo too!!
Enzo is such a goof ball, lol

Here are some video's of very pretty 6mo old silver mini bitch.
she did awesome at her first show!

Her grand mother is my 2 girls mom 






http://www.youtube.com/watch/v=uJIYjcQ99RE






Noriko(Mimi)
Noriko Poodles - home


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

THANKS ROXI 

Well, my eyes went POP POP POP LMAO on more than one occasion : ))) ! There was a fierce competition going on , dude !!!! Wish I could go : ))) !!!!

What a beauties !!!!!!! Maybe "no dog is a prefect" but there surely are some darn close to it LMAO ; ))) !!!!!

Again - thanks for sharing : ))))) !!!!!!


----------

